# Multirolle für 30 lbs Bootsrute



## Felipe95 (18. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

da meine bereits bestellte Shimano TLD15 nicht rechtzeitig bis zu dem Norwegenurlaub ankommen wird und ich sie daher stornieren musste, überlege ich jetzt, ob ich trotzdem wo anders eine Shimano TLD 15 kaufen soll oder doch was anderes an die Inline Bootsrute soll.

Die Shimano TLD habe ich bereits einmal und da ich ein günstiges Angebot gefunden hatte, wollte ich sie nochmal bestellen aber da sich das jetzt erledigt hat überlege ich auch was neues/ anderes zu nehmen. Preisklasse sollte ungefähr die selbe sein 

Einsatzbereich in Norwegen ist leichtes Naturköderangeln und mittleres bis schweres Pilken.

Würde mich über ein paar Empfehlungen freuen oder bin ich mit der TLD  bereits bei der besten Rolle in der Preisklasse und dem beschriebenen Einsatzbereich?

Gruß Felix


----------



## Gert-Show (18. März 2022)

Felipe95 schrieb:


> an die Inline Bootsrute


Welche ist das denn?


----------



## Harrie (19. März 2022)

Nimm eine Penn Fathom II 25N SD oder 25N SD-P.


----------



## Blacky-5 (19. März 2022)

Kuck dir auch mal die Fin Nor Primal an. Eventuell ist das ja was.


----------



## Harrie (19. März 2022)

Blacky-5 schrieb:


> Kuck dir auch mal die Fin Nor Primal an. Eventuell ist das ja was.


Passt aber nicht in seine Preisvorstellung!


----------



## Felipe95 (10. April 2022)

Hallo,

da ich immer noch auf der Suche nach einer passenden Multirolle (Vergleichbar mit einer Shimano TLD15) bin, für den diesjährigen Norwegentrip, muss ich den Thread hier nochmal hoch holen.

Die Rolle soll entweder an eine 30lbs Penn Inliner Ruter kommen oder an eine 25lbs Balzer Inliner Rute.
Bespult wird sie dann mit 0,22er J-Braid in Multicolor.

Ich hätte gerne eine robuste Rolle mit Linkshandkurbel und Schiebebremse (gerne auch ohne Schnurführung, kann aber auch mit).
Mein Budget würde ich mal auf 130€ hochsetzen.

Würde mich über ein paar Empfehlungen freuen!

Viele Grüße
Felix


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (10. April 2022)

Ich bin ganz bei Harrie, nimm doch zur PENN-Rute auch eine von den beiden Penn-Fathoms.... Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob Everol noch Hochsee-Multis herstellt, aber das wäre/war auch eine sehr gute Marke!


----------



## Felipe95 (10. April 2022)

Aber die Penn fathoms gibt es nur mit Sternbremse, soweit ich gesehen habe oder?


----------



## Harrie (10. April 2022)

Die Fathomserie gib es auch mit Schiebebremse und Linkshand!
Schau mal bei Köderwahsi.. rein.


----------



## Felipe95 (10. April 2022)

Tatsache, danke für den Tipp!
Eigentlich liegen die aber doch ein gutes Stück über meinem 130€ Budget.
Wenn es aber in dem Preissegment nichts gescheites im Moment gibt, dass würde ich die wohl nehmen.
Lohnt sich denn die geringe Mehrinvestition in das 2-Drag System? Damit kann man vermutlich irgendwie in eine höhere Übersetzung schalten und dadurch mehr Schnur pro Kurbelumdrehung einziehen oder? Aber vermutlich ist das auch eine zusätzliche Schwachstelle im Getriebe, wo etwas kaputt gehen kann.


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. April 2022)

Schau einfach mal nach gebrauchten Avets... SXJ oder MXJ würden passen


----------



## Harrie (10. April 2022)

159,-€ für die Eingang!


----------



## jkc (10. April 2022)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Schau einfach mal nach gebrauchten Avets... SXJ oder MXJ würden passen


Ne gebrauchte Avet für 130€ ist schon sehr optimistisch. 180€ wäre m.M. schon ein sehr guter Preis, realistisch eher 200€ oder mehr...


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. April 2022)

Meinste? 
Hab hier von beiden jeweils eine gebraucht erstanden die MXJ war 110€ und die SXJ lag bei 130 - drum hab ich so gepostet. 

Natürlich die älteren Eingang-Modelle.... scheinen bei den Fetischisten nicht mehr so gefragt zu sein


----------



## Harrie (10. April 2022)

Dorschbremse,
hast dann aber noch das Bindingproblem bei den Avet´s, mag nicht jeder.
Ich hatte Felipe schon eine Multi angeboten.


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. April 2022)

Stimmt... Mag nicht jeder. 

Aber als Problem sehe ich das nicht wirklich.


----------



## jkc (10. April 2022)

Bindingproblem? Was ist damit gemeint?


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. April 2022)

Die Gleitreibung der Bremse ist ab einer gewissen Last nicht mehr so ganz gleichmäßig.... Kurz und grob dargestellt


----------



## Harrie (10. April 2022)

Binding ist, einfach erklärt, umso weiter du die Schiebebremse zumachst, umso schwerer lässt sich die Rolle Kurbeln.
Ist Konstruktionsbedingt und wie geschrieben mag das nicht jeder, so wie ich z.B..
Abu, Shimano und z.b. Penn haben das nicht.


----------



## ragbar (11. April 2022)

Avet hat für die meisten Modelle die 2.Generation am Start,da trifft das nicht mehr zu.
Gerade nochmal an meiner Mxj5.8 G2 getestet. Null Binding.
Paßt aber nicht ins Budget,von daher eher Penn wie oben genannt.


----------



## Micha1450 (12. April 2022)

Harrie schrieb:


> Binding ist, einfach erklärt, umso weiter du die Schiebebremse zumachst, umso schwerer lässt sich die Rolle Kurbeln.
> Ist Konstruktionsbedingt und wie geschrieben mag das nicht jeder, so wie ich z.B..
> Abu, Shimano und z.b. Penn haben das nicht.



Bei der preiswerten Penn Squall ist das Binding recht ausgeprägt. Wobei es beim Angeln relativ wenig stört.


----------

